# Solved: Minimized Outlook does not appear in Taskbar



## janpat927 (Mar 17, 2005)

Whenever any other program is running, it appears in the taskbar when minimized like normal. However, when I minimize Outlook, it does not appear in the taskbar - it just dissapears.

I am running Microsoft Office Pro 2003 on Windows XP Pro SP1

Anyone have any ideas as to what is going on?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## janpat927 (Mar 17, 2005)

Nevermind - I figured it out.

In the System Tray, I right-clicked on the Outlook Icon, the *Hide When Minimized* option was checked. I unchecked it and all was good! I love it when things are simple.....


----------

